# Broken boot hook/eyelet, fixable or possibly warranty?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm thinkin' of buying a pair of Burton sl-7's, the problem is that the top hook for the boot lace is broken off.
They are like 5 or 6 years old, but they look brand new.
Do you think Burton would fix the hook? 
just because they look like they have been ridden less than a handful of times?

Or is it possible to fix it myself?
Has anyone done this on their own?


I've read some reviews & they sound really good.
here is one review

Strenghts:	these are the last/best lace up boot burton has made that was worth purchasing. the right mix of stiff and forgiving , full lace up normal boot styling with a insane supercar carbon fiber look. the best boot burton has ever made. hands down. period. i've ridden sl-8, sl-9,sl-10's ... the speedzone makes them crap.
Weaknesses:	the only weakness of this boot is the fact that they discontinued the laces the next season ($%#@ speedzone) so this boot is rare like a zebra unicorn.
Summary:	buy em if you can find em.

Who has used these? & are they really that good? Did I find a zebra unicorn for $25?

Thanks
TT


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Any boot can be super-duper, but if it doesn't fit your foot properly it's worthless. Have you tried them on yet or is this an e-deal?

Not sure if the hook could be repaired, it would depend on the design. Not having the hook would be fairly detrimental though because they would be loose at the top of your shin (not good).

I'm going to assume Burton wouldn't fix them either, sometimes you can get away with sending in newer unwarrantied equipment, but for something 5-6 years old it's going to look like you're just trying to milk them.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

do you have a pic of the damaged eyelet. You may get some more input if people can see it. 

is the rivot missing ??
torn fabric ??
broken metal on the eyelet??
do you have a spare part to replace it with??

Some of the eyelets are kinda like a old hammer rivot a GOOD shoe maker may be able to fix it.


----------

